# Just Back Form Bishop



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

October is always fantastic in the Sierra Nevada Mountains. You never know what the weather will be like. We did get quite a bit of snow on us at the higher elevations.









The Aspens are in full color too.









We fished from sun up to sundown and were blessed with great water and many fish.
That's Mammoth Mountain Ski Area in the background









This is a great wild Rainbow Trout I caught on Hot Creek.









Here is a really nice Rainbow I caught on the Upper Owens river near Mammoth Lakes.









We hope to go back again as soon as the flows slow down in the Lower Owens. It was down in the high 20's at night. That made sitting at the campfire a blast. we had a great time.

John


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

OOOOOOOHHHHHHH - 4 days of fishing. Not just ANY fishing - FLY FISHING !!!

Looks like a wonderful trip (and great landscape to boot!)


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

I love it......Great pictures and thanks for sharing.

Jim


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

I wanna go!!!!! I love the mountians. If i could just solve the cold thing.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

welcome back John
looks like you had a great time and some awesome fishing was to be had








Very nice pics as well

Don


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

welcome back John
Glad you had a good time 
Great pictures and and was your catch lunch or dinner?

willie


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Thanks for posting such great pictures. Looks like a great place to stay.


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Hi Tom, hey did you go up the canyon near Tom's place outside of bishop? Really pretty up there. Kirk


----------



## glennbo (Jun 27, 2006)

Very nice pictures! I browse the site regularly but rarely post.. unless of course something catches my eye, and this sure did!! The eastern slope of the Sierra Nevada is my favorite place in the whole world - high mountain streams and lakes and some of the best trout fishing around. The camping is fantastic and the hiking is amazing. I can't wait for next years annual pilgrimage to the Mammoth Lakes area.

Thanks for sharing your trip with us!


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

Take me!

I want to get a California Golden! Where are your pictures of one of those.

Mike C


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

NJMikeC said:


> Take me!
> 
> I want to get a California Golden! Where are your pictures of one of those.
> 
> Mike C


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

H20man,

There ya go! Is that their normal size? I always catch native brook trout in my town that size. Kind of bums me out and I stop fishing. I don't want to kill those little jewels!

Thanks for the picture!
Mike C


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

They are a high altitude fish and the growing season is so short up there that they don't get any bigger. Neither do the bows, browns, or brooks at higher than 8000ft. If you catch one bigger it was stocked.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

h2oman said:


> They are a high altitude fish and the growing season is so short up there that they don't get any bigger. Neither do the bows, browns, or brooks at higher than 8000ft. If you catch one bigger it was stocked.


soooo....that's an adult?

We were catching 18 - 20" brookies & even bigger salmon up in Maine in early May - what fun!!! (That was my 1st time holding a fly rod....yep - I caught the bug, big time!!!)


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

wolfwood said:


> They are a high altitude fish and the growing season is so short up there that they don't get any bigger. Neither do the bows, browns, or brooks at higher than 8000ft. If you catch one bigger it was stocked.


soooo....that's an adult?

We were catching 18 - 20" brookies & even bigger salmon up in Maine in early May - what fun!!! (That was my 1st time holding a fly rod....yep - I caught the bug, big time!!!)
[/quote]

It's more addicting than heroin and twice as expensive. But good on you anyway. Catching a 20" fish is an amazing rush.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

h2oman said:


> soooo....that's an adult?
> 
> We were catching 18 - 20" brookies & even bigger salmon up in Maine in early May - what fun!!! (That was my 1st time holding a fly rod....yep - I caught the bug, big time!!!)


It's more addicting than heroin and twice as expensive. But good on you anyway. Catching a 20" fish is an amazing rush.
[/quote]
Yup - and the damdest thing is - IT'S LEGAL!!!!

I did say "caught" ....not "landed". That comes later, right? RIGHT?

The silly little small mouth in our backyard pond have regretted my having ever picked up this hobby.... (they're lots  smaller but, with the flip 'n fight they give, they're fun....and I CAN land them







!!!)


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

wolfwood said:


> soooo....that's an adult?
> 
> We were catching 18 - 20" brookies & even bigger salmon up in Maine in early May - what fun!!! (That was my 1st time holding a fly rod....yep - I caught the bug, big time!!!)


It's more addicting than heroin and twice as expensive. But good on you anyway. Catching a 20" fish is an amazing rush.
[/quote]
Yup - and the damdest thing is - IT'S LEGAL!!!!

I did say "caught" ....not "landed". That comes later, right? RIGHT?

The silly little small mouth in our backyard pond have regretted my having ever picked up this hobby.... (they're lots  smaller but, with the flip 'n fight they give, they're fun....and I CAN land them







!!!)
[/quote]

Now I'm jealous.


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

GREAT pictures!
AWESOME scenery!

MaeJae


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

I'm surprised the Pennsylvania boys and girls on the site don't talk more about fly fishing. They have the famed Pennsylvania limestone creeks in their state.

Actually that is fine though I go out there and catch their fish for them.

A creek that I fish in that is right over the border from NJ is called Bushkill creek. It is in the town of Easton PA amist many old dilapidated factories. One of those factories was the Binney & Smith (Crayola Crayons). They donated all the land and water back to the state. Anyhow you can catch a 18" wild brown on little flies we have in the east called Trico's. They are size 24. When you catch a fish like that on a size 24 fly you did something. Doesn't happen often but enough to make ya smile from ear to ear.

Mike C


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

NJMikeC said:


> I'm surprised the Pennsylvania boys and girls on the site don't talk more about fly fishing. They have the famed Pennsylvania limestone creeks in their state.
> 
> Actually that is fine though I go out there and catch their fish for them.
> 
> ...


We have Trico's out here too. I don't use them because I can't see close enough to thread a 6X through any thing smaller than a #20. Have a tough time doing that too. Especially when it's cold out. So, I prefer a # 6 Chernobyl Hopper.


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

Ahh! The Eastern Sierra's. My winter playground for skiing.

I'm just biding my time until my little one is a bit older so we can begin our fishing and cold camping days.

Btw, great photos of some of the most beautiful land on this planet.


----------

